# For BCNR33: Aftermarket Intercooler / Full Suction Kit / Passenger Mirror



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Iam searching for some parts for my BCNR33 as meantened above.

Some HKS / ARC / Trust intercooler in good condition wide 100mm

A Trust complete suction kit(with I/C piping) or a bespoke one for GTX Turbos.

And a passenger mirror in good working condition. KN6 would be nice but all other colours are also fine.

Best Regards


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi mate I have a mirror


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

you got a PM


----------

